# sausages



## dingdong (Aug 21, 2022)

been buying 97% pork sausages .have tried heck & asdas own but the skin lets them down they are chewy  are there any others that are reommended


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 21, 2022)

I used to buy Lidl chipolata sausages which were 95% meat and really tasty. They were just thin normal size sausages so cooked quicker which is a bonus with todays energy prices but not small like you would expect chipolatas to be. Unfortunately, my local Lidl haven't had them in the last few times and I have used the last from my supply in the freezer, so hoping they will return as we head towards the autumn/winter months. 
t


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 21, 2022)

dingdong said:


> been buying 97% pork sausages .have tried heck & asdas own but the skin lets them down they are chewy  are there any others that are reommended


Have a look at gluten free sausages as normally zero carbs. Morrisons are quite tasty. Lidl's I find tend to have a bucketful of fat in them.
Best I've ever found is my local butchers


----------



## Vonny (Aug 21, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Have a look at gluten free sausages as normally zero carbs. Morrisons are quite tasty. Lidl's I find tend to have a bucketful of fat in them.
> Best I've ever found is my local butchers


I accidentally bought some gluten free with cracked black pepper from Tesco...best texture I've ever had, loved 'em!


----------



## grovesy (Aug 21, 2022)

We have the gluten free Tesco's sausages.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 21, 2022)

i like the richmond vegan frozen sausages


----------



## Drummer (Aug 21, 2022)

I fry sausages and they do not have chewy skins. My son always grills them, and they are totally different, and chewy.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Aug 22, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> I used to buy Lidl chipolata sausages which were 95% meat and really tasty. They were just thin normal size sausages so cooked quicker which is a bonus with todays energy prices but not small like you would expect chipolatas to be. Unfortunately, my local Lidl haven't had them in the last few times and I have used the last from my supply in the freezer, so hoping they will return as we head towards the autumn/winter months.
> t


I would expect chipolatas to be normal length but thin personally, the little ones are cocktail sausages.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Aug 22, 2022)

Drummer said:


> I fry sausages and they do not have chewy skins. My son always grills them, and they are totally different, and chewy.


Interesting. I often do them in the oven and I haven't noticed chewy skins


----------



## Drummer (Aug 22, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> Interesting. I often do them in the oven and I haven't noticed chewy skins


Maybe it is temperature - do you add any oil or fat?


----------



## travellor (Aug 22, 2022)

I often oven bake them. 
No different to dry frying them.

But I do but artisan sausages where I can, and always try to buy from butcher's or farm shops.

Having said that, I've had  good supermarket ones as well, usually the dearer ones though.


----------



## notmez (Aug 22, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> i like the richmond vegan frozen sausages


wasn't expecting to see any non meaty sausages in this thread but as you posted them i'll ask - how to they compare to other vegan and vegetarian ones?  I tend to buy the Linda McCartney frozen 6 packs and also Quorn frozen sausages the most. They both have their uses but i haven't ever had the Richmond ones.


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 22, 2022)

notmez said:


> wasn't expecting to see any non meaty sausages in this thread but as you posted them i'll ask - how to they compare to other vegan and vegetarian ones?  I tend to buy the Linda McCartney frozen 6 packs and also Quorn frozen sausages the most. They both have their uses but i haven't ever had the Richmond ones.


You would need to compare the total carbohydrate on the packs to see, non meat sausages tend to be higher carbs than the good quality meat ones.


----------



## travellor (Aug 22, 2022)

notmez said:


> wasn't expecting to see any non meaty sausages in this thread but as you posted them i'll ask - how to they compare to other vegan and vegetarian ones?  I tend to buy the Linda McCartney frozen 6 packs and also Quorn frozen sausages the most. They both have their uses but i haven't ever had the Richmond ones.



The Richmond ones are excellent, well beyond Linda Mc and the Quorn ones I would say.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 22, 2022)

notmez said:


> wasn't expecting to see any non meaty sausages in this thread but as you posted them i'll ask - how to they compare to other vegan and vegetarian ones?  I tend to buy the Linda McCartney frozen 6 packs and also Quorn frozen sausages the most. They both have their uses but i haven't ever had the Richmond ones.


The Richmond ones are the best, they’re not a fake meat texture like Linda’s, more a meaty texture like the Quorn ones, but better. I hated the Richmond fridge bbq vegan ones though and stick to the frozen plain ones. The chilled plain ones might be okay but not tried them


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 22, 2022)

Find all supermarket high meat sausages are very nice, Asda has some good tasty flavoured ones.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Aug 22, 2022)

Drummer said:


> Maybe it is temperature - do you add any oil or fat?


No, but any fat they release is then in the pan they're in. It may also be differences in texture perception between us


----------



## 42istheanswer (Aug 22, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> The Richmond ones are the best, they’re not a fake meat texture like Linda’s, more a meaty texture like the Quorn ones, but better. I hated the Richmond fridge bbq vegan ones though and stick to the frozen plain ones. The chilled plain ones might be okay but not tried them


My youngest (non-meat eater) only likes the Richmond ones at present, but will happily swap between fridge and frozen so I think they must taste similar


----------



## travellor (Aug 22, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> No, but any fat they release is then in the pan they're in. It may also be differences in texture perception between us



I've found a lot of sausages now don't release a lot of fat.
My local butcher trims most of it off, it's a very lean mince he makes to use in them.
But I've also noticed some skins tend to burst more now, I don't prick them, but it's meat, not fat that comes out when they do burst.


----------



## travellor (Aug 22, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> You would need to compare the total carbohydrate on the packs to see, non meat sausages tend to be higher carbs than the good quality meat ones.



Maybe in the past.
Richmond meat free sausages have the same carbs as their meaty ones.
14g per 100.

As for the top end, Sainsbury's butchers choice are 12g, Taste the Difference is 3.5g.
You'd have to be on a keto diet to worry about eating a couple of them.


----------



## helli (Aug 22, 2022)

For veggie sausages, I prefer Cauldron. The texture is good and they have the herbiness I liked from meat sausages. My non-veggie boyfriend is very happy to eat these instead of meat. They are about 5g carbs per sausage.

Linda McCartney has always tasted fatty and greasy to me. They are more like sausage shaped patties.
I find Richmond veggie sausages and Quorn tasteless but work well as the base for spicing up into ”chorizo” for these parcels or in squashage paella.


----------



## travellor (Aug 22, 2022)

helli said:


> For veggie sausages, I prefer Cauldron. The texture is good and they have the herbiness I liked from meat sausages. My non-veggie boyfriend is very happy to eat these instead of meat. They are about 5g carbs per sausage.
> 
> Linda McCartney has always tasted fatty and greasy to me. They are more like sausage shaped patties.
> I find Richmond veggie sausages and Quorn tasteless but work well as the base for spicing up into ”chorizo” for these parcels or in squashage paella.



Yes, Cauldron are an excellent choice.
A good range as well.


----------



## Beetee07 (Aug 23, 2022)

Drummer said:


> I fry sausages and they do not have chewy skins. My son always grills them, and they are totally different, and chewy.


we buy our sausages from a local butcher they are very low in fat.
but we cook them in the air fryer so no fat or oil needed and any fat in the sausages normally comes out.
the skins are really soft not chewy at all (now made my mouth water thinking about them)


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 23, 2022)

Gosh you lot are no fun! Who wants to eat a low fat sausages! 
The fat is what gives it flavour and makes it moist, keeps you feeling full and provides slow release energy and helps slow the digestion of any carbs in the sausage or whatever you eat with it. That said..... you guys continue to eat all the low fat ones and leave the fatty ones for me.


----------



## Beetee07 (Aug 23, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Gosh you lot are no fun! Who wants to eat a low fat sausages!
> The fat is what gives it flavour and makes it moist, keeps you feeling full and provides slow release energy and helps slow the digestion of any carbs in the sausage or whatever you eat with it. That said..... you guys continue to eat all the low fat ones and leave the fatty ones for me.


whilst I would normally agree with you I have another 3 stone to get rid of.
the butters sausages we have are normal sausages just not got all the bad stuff like other sausages like Richmonds as nice as they are I would like to live for a few more years.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 23, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Gosh you lot are no fun! Who wants to eat a low fat sausages!
> The fat is what gives it flavour and makes it moist, keeps you feeling full and provides slow release energy and helps slow the digestion of any carbs in the sausage or whatever you eat with it. That said..... you guys continue to eat all the low fat ones and leave the fatty ones for me.


There's fat and there's fat.
Yes all meat needs a little fat to add flavour when cooking, there are definitely limits though.


----------



## travellor (Aug 23, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Gosh you lot are no fun! Who wants to eat a low fat sausages!
> The fat is what gives it flavour and makes it moist, keeps you feeling full and provides slow release energy and helps slow the digestion of any carbs in the sausage or whatever you eat with it. That said..... you guys continue to eat all the low fat ones and leave the fatty ones for me.



The fat just masks the taste of a badly made sausage.
A tube of cheap meat swimming in grease isn't pleasant.

The varying correct cuts of meat in the right proportions and the right size mince, with the herbs and spices, the right amount of seasoning, is what gives a true sausage it's flavour.


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 23, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Gosh you lot are no fun! Who wants to eat a low fat sausages!
> The fat is what gives it flavour and makes it moist, keeps you feeling full and provides slow release energy and helps slow the digestion of any carbs in the sausage or whatever you eat with it. That said..... you guys continue to eat all the low fat ones and leave the fatty ones for me.



Like you do find low fat ones dry must admit so not a fan, on other hand don't like greasy sausage or any greasy meat for that matter, always try to grill so that most fat drains away, plus find it doesn't mess with bg levels later in day that way.


----------



## freesia (Aug 24, 2022)

dingdong said:


> been buying 97% pork sausages .have tried heck & asdas own but the skin lets them down they are chewy  are there any others that are reommended


You say you don't like asdas own but have you tried their gluten free sausages? They have loads of different sorts. My favourite are the triple chilli but they do the usual lincolnshire, cumberland sausages as well as different ones like black pepper and (i think) a cheesy one. Most of them are around 2g carbs per 2 sausages.


----------



## freesia (Aug 24, 2022)

We sometimes go to a farm shop about 10 miles away. Their sausages are amazing but they are HUGE!! Well worth the money as a treat though. They do a Moroccan Lamb sausage that is really good. Hhmmmmm, i think i feel a little trip out coming up....


----------



## travellor (Aug 24, 2022)

freesia said:


> We sometimes go to a farm shop about 10 miles away. Their sausages are amazing but they are HUGE!! Well worth the money as a treat though. They do a Moroccan Lamb sausage that is really good. Hhmmmmm, i think i feel a little trip out coming up....



Nothing like a good farm shop.
The only problem with mine is the size variation, and the fight over who gets the big ones or the little ones!


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 25, 2022)

travellor said:


> Nothing like a good farm shop.
> The only problem with mine is the size variation, and the fight over who gets the big ones or the little ones!



Price is issue for many, some are outrageously expensive, same with these farmers market that pop up in town centres, yeah good quality goods but same can be found in local butchers, even supermarket in some cases.


----------



## travellor (Aug 25, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Price is issue for many, some are outrageously expensive, same with these farmers market that pop up in town centres, yeah good quality goods but same can be found in local butchers, even supermarket in some cases.



Some can be expensive, very true.
But there are some more reasonably priced ones, and it's also my luxury food.


----------



## Billy Bob (Aug 25, 2022)

travellor said:


> Nothing like a good farm shop.
> The only problem with mine is the size variation, and the fight over who gets the big ones or the little ones!


The size variation is an easy fix before you cut the joins untwist them and squeeze them to the same size re twist and then cut the join


----------



## SunflowerMama (Aug 28, 2022)

Drummer said:


> I fry sausages and they do not have chewy skins. My son always grills them, and they are totally different, and chewy.


Yes,  this exactly.   I either cook them entirely  or brown  them in a cast iron pan,  perfect.   No chewiness


----------



## Drummer (Aug 28, 2022)

SunflowerMama said:


> Yes,  this exactly.   I either cook them entirely  or brown  them in a cast iron pan,  perfect.   No chewiness


I use cast iron too - maybe that is the important factor.


----------

